# Air Hockey Track



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Here is a picture of my track. I just moved it to the air hockey table and find that it fits perfectly to the point that the track does not move and does not come apart at all. It is just two lanes because I never race with anyone. This is probably the first time I have not used the banked turns and I really like it. 

Old Blue


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey, that's nice. When can I come and race with ya?
hojoe


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

looks like it was designed for the hockey table or visa-versa. nice set up


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

That's a nice fit. Now you can turn on the air and keep the cars running cool all day long. 
>Tom<


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

That's a great little two laner!
What size is the table?
I like that it only has a single bridge.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

The table measures 39 inches by 79 inches. The blower no longer works, that is why I ended up with it for slot cars. Currently it is all left turns and you are either on the inside of each turn or the outside. 

I had been on a ping pong table but it was crappy and the two tables shook a lot and left a good sized gap inbetween.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Like a glove Blue. Nice...:thumbsup:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

old blue said:


> The table measures 39 inches by 79 inches. The blower no longer works, that is why I ended up with it for slot cars. Currently it is all left turns and you are either on the inside of each turn or the outside.
> 
> I had been on a ping pong table but it was crappy and the two tables shook a lot and left a good sized gap inbetween.


Add a couple lane changers.

Kool track!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

If you are only racing alone add a single switch track and double the track length. Nice setup.

OXX


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yup!! That way you get both inside and outside lane practice at the same time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Slot_Car_James (Aug 14, 2012)

thats a pretty cool track.


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

I like the layout of this track. Would it be possible to use different radius corners to make this layout fit a 36" door?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

travis1960 said:


> I like the layout of this track. Would it be possible to use different radius corners to make this layout fit a 36" door?


I still like the layout too. It would make a great two lane scenic track.








Travis,
It looks like the near corner is a 9" outside turn and a 6" inside turn.
The other side looks like a 9" turn outside and inside.
If this is the case, you could use a 6" turn on the other side 
and narrow the whole layout by 3" to fit a 36" door. Great idea.


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I still like the layout too. It would make a great two lane scenic track.
> 
> Travis,
> It looks like the near corner is a 9" outside turn and a 6" inside turn.
> ...


_________________

This might be the first layout I try.....just need to get a door.

:dude:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I know the focus is supposed to be on the track...*

.... but I keep coming back to look at all the cars too. What a great grouping. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

It seems that a Tuckaway 25 Door Track would fit this table .

Gonzo


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Still a great lookin track Blue. :thumbsup:
I saw a bunch of these on craigslist and am seriously considering this...


----------

